# deh-p800prs spotted in the '08 CES pics.



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

first off, a big thx 6spdcoupe for the CES pics ! ! !

i noticed there is an upgrade to the 880prs, the 800prs. number scheme seems backwards, but that's not whats important right now. has anyone seen any detailed specs. outside of what listed in this pic. ?


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks promising.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

what are the upgrades?


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

USB, woot! and yeah, pioneer is starting all over with their numbering system. the 2900 is going to be the 3000, 3900 the 4000, etc., etc.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

copper chassis too


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> copper chassis too


noticed that, too.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i just bought an 880. is there anything that much better about this new one?


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

damn, i feel rather..............................disappointed


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Built in amp = deal killer.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Well damn, now I'm going to have to get an 800prs. When will this be available!? 

First person to get solid specs and or price gets a gold star!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> Built in amp = deal killer.


thats what i thought. it's a weird piece, i don't think pioneer can make it's mind up on which direction to take it.

i think it's about time for our own headunit shootout


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> Built in amp = deal killer.


hopefully you'll be able to turn that feature off.

i've never been a very big fan of pioneer's aesthetics, but i'd run that 800. that's a pretty nice looking unit.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

If the menu/setup navigation is anything like the p880, consider me out.

-aaron


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> If the menu/setup navigation is anything like the p880, consider me out.
> 
> -aaron


whats wrong with it?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, a lot of off the cuff insanity going on. I can understand forum bones, but ****....


If you have an 880 already, save your dough, if you don't, get the 800PRS.


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> hopefully you'll be able to turn that feature off.
> 
> i've never been a very big fan of pioneer's aesthetics, but i'd run that 800. that's a pretty nice looking unit.


the 880 has an amp on/off selector. i would think that this one would as well


----------



## TJHUB (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll bet money that they removed the Burr-Brown DAC's and added USB...


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like smooth aluminum knobs are new and the display contrast seems to look improved also??

Is the face plate still brushed aluminum or is it anodized darker?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like an 880 to me. I don't get the big fuss.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

it looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> If the menu/setup navigation is anything like the p880, consider me out.


I think it is pretty easy to find your way through but there are some funky things that go on. The other day I was playing with phase of the tweets. I had it so I could tweak the left and right separately. Changed the left to Rev and right to Nor. I then changed the deck to control both left and right at the same time and it seemed to change the phase of both left and right back to Nor. I have noticed on several occasions that when switching between being able to adjust both at the same time or doing them separate seemed to change the overall sound.



M3NTAL said:


> Looks like smooth aluminum knobs are new and the display contrast seems to look improved also??


Display just looks like the negative feature is on.


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> Built in amp = deal killer.



Turn it off.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

It has the same entertainment videos and backgrounds as the 880. Which I could care less about because I didn't enjoy that feature anyways. It has basically the same exact menus but I think the crossovers may look different or maybe because it was in 4 speaker layout mode and not 3way network mode. 

That's all I could gather from the french video of it on youtube right now. The only video of it on youtube and the only info I could find on google about it.

I still like the idea of USB. I wonder if you could use a hard drive on it? Instead of ipod. Cheaper than ipod and better. 

I like the internal amp. I'm using it for my tweeters and if I didn't have it, I'd have to buy another amp just for the stupid tweeters.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> I still like the idea of USB. I wonder if you could use a hard drive on it? Instead of ipod. Cheaper than ipod and better.


I wondered the same thing. It would need some kind of controller to select the songs or something. I'd be very interested in this unit if could could plug the USB straight from a external hard drive that was under the seat or something. I dunno how it would work, but in my mind I picture something "plug and play" like the iPod, except a hard drive.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my dreams will be shattered once the full specs get out on this unit but until then...


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm liking the idea of a USB HDD.... I've got a 160-gig sitting around in a drawer. I'd love to put it to use. 

Of course, since I've already got an 880.... not sure that feature alone is worth the upgrade, but we'll see if there's anything else interesting about this unit.

Good catch!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

One more thing, though, I wish they'd have added BT integration.  I'm tired of my damn BT headsets and handsfree units... time to integrate it.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

dirthog said:


> I think it is pretty easy to find your way through but there are some funky things that go on. The other day I was playing with phase of the tweets. I had it so I could tweak the left and right separately. Changed the left to Rev and right to Nor. I then changed the deck to control both left and right at the same time and it seemed to change the phase of both left and right back to Nor. I have noticed on several occasions that when switching between being able to adjust both at the same time or doing them separate seemed to change the overall sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Display just looks like the negative feature is on.


This is because if you set it to adjust only one speaker at a time, you have to leave it like that. If you go back to both speakers, for some reason it will put the phase back to normal on the one your changed. I noticed this as well. Don't think there's any way around it but to do the phase once you're done tweaking and leave it set on the independant speaker setting.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

tRidiot said:


> Yeah, I'm liking the idea of a USB HDD.... I've got a 160-gig sitting around in a drawer. I'd love to put it to use.
> 
> Of course, since I've already got an 880.... not sure that feature alone is worth the upgrade, but we'll see if there's anything else interesting about this unit.
> 
> Good catch!



I bought mine used for $225, bought a friend a used one for $225 as well. I could probably sell mine for at least $200 on here used. But I bet buying one of those new 800prs units would be damn expensive, especially since it's got a copper chassis. So no I won't be buying one lol.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> This is because if you set it to adjust only one speaker at a time, you have to leave it like that. If you go back to both speakers, for some reason it will put the phase back to normal on the one your changed. I noticed this as well. Don't think there's any way around it but to do the phase once you're done tweaking and leave it set on the independant speaker setting.


I have left is as individual, but I looked at the manuel and it doesn't say anything about this unless I missed it. I think phase and muting are the only two that it effects. It's one of those things that you figure out months down the road.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

USB for use with a usb hard drive still using the 800's internal dacs.. 
Makes it a real contender for me... If it's priced right... The 9887 is pretty competitive in my opinion.

hmmmm... might be a good time to pick up an 880 on close-out.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess we'll know whats up shortly.. I've wondered myself...


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

dirthog said:


> I have left is as individual, but I looked at the manuel and it doesn't say anything about this unless I missed it. I think phase and muting are the only two that it effects. It's one of those things that you figure out months down the road.


Once you get the phase where you want it, why not just re-normalize it at the HU and switch +/- at the speaker?


----------



## saintwrath (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone notice the HD radio tag in the DEH-P800PRS pic? I think that's one of the upgrade as well. If that were the case, then its pretty sweet. considering the Alpine ($300 seperate) and others HD radio offer sucks in SQ.


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/Source/CD-Players/DEH-P800PRS?tab=A

specs and all are up on the website... well sort of... it doesn't exactly differentiate at all from the 880 besides being black... doesn't even mention the copper chasis, unless i misses where it said that.


----------



## TJHUB (Oct 13, 2007)

AUr6 said:


> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/Source/CD-Players/DEH-P800PRS?tab=A
> 
> specs and all are up on the website... well sort of... it doesn't exactly differentiate at all from the 880 besides being black... doesn't even mention the copper chasis, unless i misses where it said that.


You didn't miss anything. The ONLY thing they updated was the model number and the pics. Everything else is written for the 880. Nice job updating Pioneer!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*BLACK!!! YAY!!! *  

If it's confirmed this thing has a USB input, copper chassis, while keeping or improving the SQ like the burr-browns, etc.. AND if they fixed the 'whatever causes it' ground buzz etc noise issue that plagued the 880... *I want one!*


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

That black is damn sexy.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

AUr6 said:


> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo/Source/CD-Players/DEH-P800PRS?tab=A
> 
> specs and all are up on the website... well sort of... it doesn't exactly differentiate at all from the 880 besides being black... doesn't even mention the copper chasis, unless i misses where it said that.



Go back and read the link you posted. This is posted right under the model number: "Premier™ CD Receiver with High Quality Audio Design and *Copper Plated Chassis*"

The retail price is also up $100 from the 880.


This thing is damn good looking!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure if the rest of the specs are updated, but it now does mention the copper chassis (below the model number, in bold). I also want one.


EDIT - ^^^ beat me to it. I wish they would do away with the gold "Premier" badge. Or at least made it silver or black.


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

I was going to get the 880, but this in black is teh sexerz!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn i am digging this new black! Finally the US gets a good looking black radio.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Those morons just copied and pasted everything after the second paragraph straight from the 880prs page! C'mon, pioneer.

The specs are exactly the same as well. DAMNIT! Although they did update the MSRP of $550 instead of $450 for the 880. 



> The moment you see it, you know there is something special about the *DEH-P800PRS*. The centerpiece of the Premier-exclusive PRS lineup, it is designed for those that love music - and love to hear it the best way possible.
> 
> Exclusive PRS High Quality Sound Design
> Unprecendented control for the purest sound.
> ...


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Not sure if the rest of the specs are updated, but it now does mention the copper chassis (below the model number, in bold). I also want one.
> 
> 
> EDIT - ^^^ beat me to it. I wish they would do away with the gold "Premier" badge. Or at least made it silver or black.




yeah yeah... i knew i was overlooking something... i put that disclaimer in for a reason.  Black looks good... too bad silver would look better in my truck. decisions decisions...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

AUr6 said:


> yeah yeah... i knew i was overlooking something... i put that disclaimer in for a reason.  Black looks good... too bad silver would look better in my truck. decisions decisions...


haha, they may have updated that after you posted  I am in the market for a new deck that is capable of 3-way active. I may pick up one of these (still waiting for Eclipse to update their site - CD7200). I still hate that gold "Premier" badge.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

High Res Anybody?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

OT: whats the features on this unit? p90rs










http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/25/121/61/DEX-P90RS/index.html


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

oooohh! Nice. That head unit is nowhere to be found on the USA site. In fact, pioneer changed their site and now I can't even find the P9! It's not listed with the other head units. It used to be under "premier recievers" or something but that's gone now. Pioneer is maknig me very frustrated right now.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks so much better without the gold badge


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> haha, they may have updated that after you posted  I am in the market for a new deck that is capable of 3-way active. I may pick up one of these (still waiting for Eclipse to update their site - CD7200). I still hate that gold "Premier" badge.



HAHA That would be my luck. 
I asked the customer support about the the deal with the features... their response:

*Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics, Inc.

Unfortunately this a new product which has not shipped yet and which we have limited information on. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Thank You,

********
Customer Service Representative*


I'm not digging the gold either, but i'll take it as long as the sound is good. As for the P9 stuff, it can be found listed under Older Models.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

AUr6 said:


> HAHA That would be my luck.
> I asked the customer support about the the deal with the features... their response:
> 
> *Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics, Inc.
> ...


Yea, I'm just a complainer about the gold; I can deal. I am hoping I can get one of these through my accomodations at work. I am going to call them later today... I'll see if I can dig up any more information about it. Anybody have any idea when they will become available?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mojako said:


> OT: whats the features on this unit? p90rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... Anyone notice the DEX-P9 "appears" keyword, to be discontinued.... Oh man, are they discontinuing the US market P9 combo? Well, if no one is buying, I can imagine that's reasonable.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Damn, that black looks awesome. Just what I was waiting for. Time to start saving up. 

As far as the gold lettering goes. Marv posted a thread a lil' while back about changing the color on the premier logo. He sanded it down until the gold rubbed off and exposed the silver under it. I think he also painted it black. 

I will look for the thread and post it is I can find it...


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Damn, that black looks awesome. Just what I was waiting for. Time to start saving up.
> 
> As far as the gold lettering goes. Marv posted a thread a lil' while back about changing the color on the premier logo. He sanded it down until the gold rubbed off and exposed the silver under it. I think he also painted it black.
> 
> I will look for the thread and post it is I can find it...


I remember reading that thread as well. If I end up getting one that's what I'll probably end up doing.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

any one have release date for this bad boy?


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

i'll shoot the customer service folks a reply email asking about a release date, but it doesn't sound like they know anything at all. 

I just saw the marv thread today about sanding down the premier emblem. it leaves a couple of holes in the faceplate if you just remove the badge.. and he mentioned he liked the silver better than black... looking forward to seeing this thing installed in a ride or ten.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

AUr6 said:


> i'll shoot the customer service folks a reply email asking about a release date, but it doesn't sound like they know anything at all.
> 
> I just saw the marv thread today about sanding down the premier emblem. it leaves a couple of holes in the faceplate if you just remove the badge.. and he mentioned he liked the silver better than black... looking forward to seeing this thing installed in a ride or ten.



you guys could see if service places that stock parts have the P9 premier label as that one is silver...and switch the two.


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

and i just bought an 880 too. it does look fantastic. i wonder what the Going rate will be on these when they find their way onto ebay.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

The 880 has been pulled from their website... weird huh?

This kinda sucks for me... the 800 is more $!!!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Also just noticed, they pulled the older x900 models from the site. Which is funny because just YESTERDAY I called in about a missing feature on my 6900UB that the website said it had and they were offering a replacement, possibly credit toward a new model... seems fishy that they pulled the product from the page one day later  

Fortunately, I have screen shots and saved the webpage as a whole if they try to screw me... Pricks, where did the 880 go?!?! Is something else coming out? 900PRS? I don't wanna buy a new unit and then they release a brand new one


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> The 880 has been pulled from their website... weird huh?
> 
> This kinda sucks for me... the 800 is more $!!!


there are still brand new 880s out there. plenty of them


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Pricks, where did the 880 go?!?! Is something else coming out? 900PRS? I don't wanna buy a new unit and then they release a brand new one


The 800 is the new 880


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

i like the in-deck usb addition. i purchased the usb add-on for the 880 and have been pleased. size-wise, you can use anything from a thumbdrive up to a portable hdd. however, you need to make sure to check the power consumption, as all the drives i had around here (old 30 + 40gig laptop drives) required more power than the add-on was safely rated for. otherwise, if i'm not using my Zune through the 2nd aux input (please pioneer, make a direct adapter!), i have a 2gig sd card + reader that gets filled up for short drives.


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

SQKid89 said:


> i purchased the usb add-on for the 880 and have been pleased. size-wise, you can use anything from a thumbdrive up to a portable hdd.


Can you elaborate a bit? I've never heard of this.

Also, if you had an external HDD that was NOT USB powered (ie separate power jack) couldn't you hard-wire that to the car somehow? Or use a power converter? That'd be sick.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Add-On

if you take a look at Pioneer's website, they offer an add-on unit that will allow you to play mp3s from a USB source. In my case, I was originally using a microSD card reader (my cell phone used microSD, so it was nice to be able to go back and forth). I have also used a Sansa Express and a generic USB thumbdrive. its an external unit that plugs into the IP-bus. It doesn't work with my Zune, but thats Microsoft's fault (cannot be read as a storage device).

As for an externally powered HDD, that was going to be my next step. Just disappointed I wasn't able to use any of the spare parts computer parts I had left over. Instead just got an IP-Bus to RCA adapter to plug into the pass-thru on the add-on unit.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

SQKid89 said:


> Add-On
> 
> if you take a look at Pioneer's website, they offer an add-on unit that will allow you to play mp3s from a USB source. In my case, I was originally using a microSD card reader (my cell phone used microSD, so it was nice to be able to go back and forth). I have also used a Sansa Express and a generic USB thumbdrive. its an external unit that plugs into the IP-bus. It doesn't work with my Zune, but thats Microsoft's fault (cannot be read as a storage device).
> 
> As for an externally powered HDD, that was going to be my next step. Just disappointed I wasn't able to use any of the spare parts computer parts I had left over. Instead just got an IP-Bus to RCA adapter to plug into the pass-thru on the add-on unit.


Yea my 6900UB had the USB built right in too, and I used it for 90% of my music, playing off a 2GB jump drive. But the 880 not including it kinda sucked. But you say that the 800 has the USB built in now? Where can I find more details on it that are actually specific? Cuz Pioneer's website is just copied and pasted from the 880 :-\


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Since the USB logo is on the description in that CES picture, I'd be willing to bet the USB input is direct (directly with and connected to the head unit). I'll bet one RC cola and one moonpie.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Babs said:


> Since the USB logo is on the description in that CES picture, I'd be willing to bet the USB input is direct (directly with and connected to the head unit). I'll bet one RC cola and one moonpie.


You're on. I'm hungry now  

Seriously though it doesn't say it on the website... yet.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

And in response to those who were wondering about USB hard drives working with this - if the USB built in is the same as my 6900UB, then yes, they will work.

I used to run my 80GB Western Digital with 13GB's of music off my 6900UB, but the only catch is that the HDD's cable must be connected straight to the dongle on the back of the head unit. If you use a USB extender cable, the HDD will not receive enough power because of the length. I ended up switching back to just a 2GB jump drive though because navigating through 1800 songs just for the ONE I wanted to hear was a PITA! But it did work!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can turn the display off on this unit?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone? Either this one or the p880.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Anyone? Either this one or the p880.


You can turn off the display on the 880PRS... I'm sure you can on the 800 also...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

You can turn off the display on it but you can't turn off the LEDs in the knobs so what's the point? They're super bright too.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

in march


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

SQKid89 said:


> Add-On
> 
> if you take a look at Pioneer's website, they offer an add-on unit that will allow you to play mp3s from a USB source. In my case, I was originally using a microSD card reader (my cell phone used microSD, so it was nice to be able to go back and forth). I have also used a Sansa Express and a generic USB thumbdrive. its an external unit that plugs into the IP-bus. It doesn't work with my Zune, but thats Microsoft's fault (cannot be read as a storage device).
> 
> As for an externally powered HDD, that was going to be my next step. Just disappointed I wasn't able to use any of the spare parts computer parts I had left over. Instead just got an IP-Bus to RCA adapter to plug into the pass-thru on the add-on unit.



Interesting.

If I get this, I see no reason to upgrade to the 880...because that was what I was most interested in, the USB capabilities.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

s10scooter said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If I get this, I see no reason to upgrade to the 880...because that was what I was most interested in, the USB capabilities.


Same here.. 

Just out of curiosity.. I wonder roughly how much lossless music a person can get on a typical 4GB USB drive? Sorry I have no real experience ripping down to USB drives or even which software is best for it.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Babs said:


> Same here..
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. I wonder roughly how much lossless music a person can get on a typical 4GB USB drive? Sorry I have no real experience ripping down to USB drives or even which software is best for it.


I was reading the manual and it says it does not read Apple AAC lossless.

I am also curious how much power an external hard drive needs.

Lastly, since I am XM via the Pioneer player...could I use that IP-BUS in. It says to use it for CD Changer but I am wondering if I really have to. That would be great and easy access for me to just plug it in back there.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Pioneer unfortunately does not support any lossless format. I think the largest is 384 wma.

I wonder if it can be upgraded by firmware?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

jperryss said:


> Can you elaborate a bit? I've never heard of this.
> 
> Also, if you had an external HDD that was NOT USB powered (ie separate power jack) couldn't you hard-wire that to the car somehow? Or use a power converter? That'd be sick.


Anyone have any input on this idea?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Why don't you just buy a USB powered external hard-drive? I think the Pioneers will read a 250GB max.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Why don't you just buy a USB powered external hard-drive? I think the Pioneers will read a 250GB max.


I am not very computer savvy....I am not sure which models are USB powered...and the one poster said there may be power issues with anything over 80 GB.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The new face looks pretty slick! And the copper chassis is a very nice touch. Looks like deciding between the Pioneer and the CDA-9887 just got a little more difficult.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

regarding the hard drive, its not the size that determines the power requirements. you need to check the enclosure itself to see if it just has the usb connector or if has an additional power-supply jack. If it does have a jack, you just need to get a power supply that can power it (you may even be able to hack up a cigarette lighter ps to hardwire). The case i bought for my laptop harddrives didnt have this addition jack, but i suppose thats my fault for trying to buy the cheapest case i could find....


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

SQKid89 said:


> regarding the hard drive, its not the size that determines the power requirements. you need to check the enclosure itself to see if it just has the usb connector or if has an additional power-supply jack. If it does have a jack, you just need to get a power supply that can power it (you may even be able to hack up a cigarette lighter ps to hardwire). The case i bought for my laptop harddrives didnt have this addition jack, but i suppose thats my fault for trying to buy the cheapest case i could find....


I looked around neweggs and it looks like some models can use the USB power and if the USB has inadequate power, you must use the external power. Many of the models I have seen are 5 -6V...so I am not sure if a 12V cig lighter would work...(IE is it okay if the source has more voltage. Does the unit draw from the available 12V or does all 12V come to the HD, potentially frying it. I don't know enough about electricity to know this)

The USB adapter can handle 500mA...most of the external hard drives I looked at are 500mA. 

In conclusion, you may or may not need additional power from what I gather. I am curious if a 120GB draws much less power than say a 320GB, and also what is the effect of higher RPM vs. lower RPM. I'd assume there would be less lag with the higher RPM, but I wonder if there is more power consumption.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm just making this up but, doesn't the 880PRS read .WAV files? If so, there's your lossless format, right there...


----------



## moto316 (Jan 26, 2008)

GenPac said:


> Maybe I'm just making this up but, doesn't the 880PRS read .WAV files? If so, there's your lossless format, right there...


anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

yes it will play wav files


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

s10scooter said:


> I looked around neweggs and it looks like some models can use the USB power and if the USB has inadequate power, you must use the external power. Many of the models I have seen are 5 -6V...so I am not sure if a 12V cig lighter would work...(IE is it okay if the source has more voltage. Does the unit draw from the available 12V or does all 12V come to the HD, potentially frying it. I don't know enough about electricity to know this)



You don't want to apply a 12V source to a 5-6V input.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

s10scooter said:


> I was reading the manual and it says it does not read Apple AAC lossless.


AAC isn't completely lossless. it does play .WAV files which _is_ a true lossless format. you're not going to find better SQ other than CD's and .WAV files. not even MiniDisc. unless you go with a sweet analog Nak tape deck. but who the hell has cassettes anymore? 

as far as using an external HD you run into powering issues like mentioned already. and even then i think pioneer are the only HU's that play .WAV files. so what would be the point in having an external HD's if the HU doesn't play .WAV files. get me?


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> but who the hell has cassettes anymore?


Me. I have cassettes. I even have 8-tracks lying around here somewhere. One of my 8-tracks is The Best of the Guess Who recorded in quadraphenic (sp?) stereo.

And LP's, I have those too.

And I've never downloaded a song. Ever.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

buchaja said:


> Me. I have cassettes. I even have 8-tracks lying around here somewhere. One of my 8-tracks is The Best of the Guess Who recorded in quadraphenic (sp?) stereo.
> 
> And LP's, I have those too.
> 
> And I've never downloaded a song. Ever.


i too have cassettes, LP's and a Led Zep and Black Sabbath 8 track.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is this out yet ? Cant find any stores or info on it actually for sale.

steve


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

steve4134 said:


> Is this out yet ? Cant find any stores or info on it actually for sale.
> 
> steve


I believe it will be available in March


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Imprint??


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Booger said:


> Imprint??


Huh? I think you are thinking Alpine...?


----------

